# Elektrischer Hakenbinder



## Sendal (24. Juli 2007)

Hab eben bei pro-fishing.de nen elektrischen Hakenbinder für 11,95 (vorher 24,95) gesehen. Wie sind die Erfahrungen damit, taugen die was? Bei den
gekauften Haken hab ich öfters mal Probleme, ´Knoten lösen sich usw.
Ich kann zwar auch von Hand binden, aber dafür bin ich irgenwie zu faul,
besonders bei den kleinen Häkchen.


Mfg Sendal


----------



## Lachsy (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Elektrischer Hakenbinder*

die suchfunktion beisst nicht 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=311799

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=501040


----------



## mohl1 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Elektrischer Hakenbinder*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Elektrischer Hakenbinder? Ich glaub`s ja nicht...#d
> Was es so alles gibt, vielleicht gibts ja bald ne Angel die allein angeln geht dann brauch man sich überhaupt nicht mehr bewegen....


sorry fischpaule,aber was hat ein hakenbindegerät mit bewegung am wasser zu tun?ich verwende so ein teil schon 20 jahre.mir geht kein hakenknoten mehr auf so wie es bei den blöden fertigvorfächer ständig passiert.dadurch gehen sehr viele fische verloren.das passiert beim selber binden nicht.einfach mal nachdenken.gruss roman


----------



## muddyliz (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Elektrischer Hakenbinder*

Ist empfehlenswert, v.a. weil man die Schnurstärke selbst bestimmen kann und nicht mehr auf die meist mickrigen Vorfächer bei gekauften Haken angewiesen ist. Die Bedienung ist recht einfach und die Batterie hält ne ganze Weile.


----------



## mohl1 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Elektrischer Hakenbinder*



Sendal schrieb:


> Hab eben bei pro-fishing.de nen elektrischen Hakenbinder für 11,95 (vorher 24,95) gesehen. Wie sind die Erfahrungen damit, taugen die was? Bei den
> gekauften Haken hab ich öfters mal Probleme, ´Knoten lösen sich usw.
> Ich kann zwar auch von Hand binden, aber dafür bin ich irgenwie zu faul,
> besonders bei den kleinen Häkchen.
> ...


hi sendal.ich kann dir dieses einfach zu handhabende gerät nur empfehlen und du wirst dann deine fischverluste deutlich verringern.der haken ist schneller gebunden als wenn du so ein fertigteil auspackst.vorallem kannst du deine vorfachstärke wählen wie du möchtst(egal welche hakengrösse).beim stippen empfehle ich dir den haken direkt an die hauptschnur zu binden,dadurch hast du keine unnötige bruchstelle dazwischen. stehe dir für weitere infos gerne zur verfügung.gruss und petri heil       roman|wavey:


----------



## mohl1 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Elektrischer Hakenbinder*

hi fischpaule.
dass du deine haken von hand bindest spricht für dich.das können leider nicht sehr viele.für diejenigen bietet sich ja so ein gerät an.ich kanns zwar von hand auch aber bin dabei leider langsamer als mit dem maschinchen.aus deiner antwort entnehme ich dass du auch nicht viel von fertigen hakenvorfächer hälst.durch selber binden,egal von hand oder maschine,ist man vor verlust durch materialfehler einfach mehr abgesichert.hat auch mit mehr fangen nichts zu tun aber du wirst mir recht geben dass du mit deinen selbstgebundenen haken weniger unverschuldete verluste hast.petri.mfg.roman|wavey:


----------



## mohl1 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Elektrischer Hakenbinder*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> @mohl1
> Kann ich dir nicht sagen, hab noch keine gebundenen benutzt.
> Als ich angefangen habe zu angeln gab es fast nur ungebundene und jetzt schneide ich die Vorfächer ab wenn ich keinen ungebundenen zu Hand habe aber ich glaube es dir gern, da ich in manchen ällen den Haken auch ohne die Hilfe des Messers aus dem Knoten ziehen konnte. Lernt man denn heute das Hakenbinden nicht auf den Schulungen zum Fischereischein oder bekommt es von Vereinsmitgliedern gezeigt? Dann brauch man sich ja nicht zu wundern, das so viele Haken am Ufer herumliegen wenn sie ohne Vorfach keiner nutzen kann:q


@fischpaule.leider wird das ufer zu oft als mülleimer benutzt und die haken mit kaputtem vorfach einfach schnell entsorgt.und bei der fischerprüfung glaub ich nicht dass das hakenbinden dort gezeigt wird.kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten da meine prüfung schon weit über 25 jahre her ist.zu meiner zeit gabs noch gerätekunde,zielwurf usw. wurde dann aber soviel ich weiss abgeschafft.finde es aber toll dass sich einige noch mit selber binden beschäftigen,egal ob von hand oder mit maschine.wünsch dir noch viel petri heil.mfg.roman:vik:


----------



## Natureus (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Elektrischer Hakenbinder*



mohl1 schrieb:


> @fischpaule.leider wird das ufer zu oft als mülleimer benutzt und die haken mit kaputtem vorfach einfach schnell entsorgt.und bei der fischerprüfung glaub ich nicht dass das hakenbinden dort gezeigt wird.kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten da meine prüfung schon weit über 25 jahre her ist.zu meiner zeit gabs noch gerätekunde,zielwurf usw. wurde dann aber soviel ich weiss abgeschafft.finde es aber toll dass sich einige noch mit selber binden beschäftigen,egal ob von hand oder mit maschine.wünsch dir noch viel petri heil.mfg.roman:vik:



Moin!

Gerätekunde und Zielwurf gehören auch in der heutigen Zeit noch zu einem wesentlichen Teil der Prüfung (zumindest in Niedersachsen!). Ohne eine bestimmte Punktanzahl beim Werfen wird das nichts mit dem Schein und das ist auch gut so!

Während meiner Prüfung wurden auch die gängigsten Knoten vermittelt und damit auch das Hakenbinden nähergebracht. Allerdings ist es kein Bestandteil der Prüfung und ich schätze, dass es auch von der Lehrkraft abhängt, ob solches Wissen vermittelt wird oder nicht.

Selber binden ist nicht nur günstiger (ich gehe von qualitativ hochwertigen Haken aus), sondern auch wesentlich sicherer. Wenn man einen Fisch aufgrund schlechter Bindung verliert, dann hat man den Verantwortlichen schnell ausgemacht :q.

Abgesehen davon, hat man in der kalten Jahreszeit eine schöne Beschäftigungstherapie, hehe.

Gruß und Petri

Natureus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Elektrischer Hakenbinder*



Natureus schrieb:


> Selber binden ist nicht nur günstiger (ich gehe von qualitativ hochwertigen Haken aus), sondern auch wesentlich sicherer. Wenn man einen Fisch aufgrund schlechter Bindung verliert, dann hat man den Verantwortlichen schnell ausgemacht :q.


In dem Fall stimmt das mal nicht, weil der dieser eine elektr. Hakenbinder (~Shakespeare) das mit dem gleichmäßigen Wickeln und dem Andruck besser macht als jemand das frei Hand kann. So ein Binderoboter macht es immer gleich - in diesem Falle gleich gut. #6
Außerdem taugt der vorgeschlagene Knoten für Plattchenhaken. Was meinste, was ich als allererstes mit den Probehakenbindungen tat? :g :q 
ich hab inzwischen 2 von den Dingern und möchte die für kleine Haken nicht mehr missen. Die großen haben eh irgendwann Ösen. Ich binde mir vorher einen Vorrat, und das muß schnell gehen, ist genug vorher vorzubereiten und zu prüfen.


----------



## Hobbit (1. August 2007)

*AW: Elektrischer Hakenbinder*

hab letztens mal son maschinchen in aktion gesehn
genial

man kann während dem angeln wenn nur der haken abgerissen ist einfach nen neuen haken ans alte vorfach binden 

(is mit sicherheit haltbarer, als die fertigen, die vll von irgendwelchen chinesinen gebunden werden, die noch nie ne rute gesehen haben^^)


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Elektrischer Hakenbinder*

Ich binde auch alle meine Vorfächer und Haken selbst. Irgendein Hilfsmittel habe ich dazu noch nie benutzt. Allerdings binde ich auch keine Kleinsthaken an. Alles, was ich anbinde hat ein Öhr. Zum KöFi stippen tuts auch nen 12er oder 14er Haken und die gibt es bei Gamakatsu auch mit Öhr.
Mein absoluter Favorit bei den Knoten ist eigentlich gar keiner. Ähnlich wie beim Karpfen-Rig wickele ich den Haken lediglich, und das hat bislang immer bombenfest gehalten. 
Die Aussage von Det kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, denn ich traue mir zu, mindestens so gut zu binden, wie der Bindeautomat auch. Zudem habe ich während des Bindens viel mehr Kontrolle über das, was dabei passiert. Aus der Maschine kommt nur das fertige Ergebnis und das muß ich dann so aktzeptieren, wie es ist.

Na, wie dem auch sei: Zum Selbstbinden, wie auch immer, gibt es für mich keine Alternative, höchstens mal in der Not. Mit all den Fertighaken und auch gerade zum Raubfischfang, Fertigvorfächern, ist man viel zu unflexibel.


----------

